# New solar product captures up to 95 percent of light energy



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New solar product captures up to 95 percent of light energy.



> *Efficiency is a problem with today's solar panels; they only collect about 20 percent of available light. Now, a University of Missouri engineer has developed a flexible solar sheet that captures more than 90 percent of available light, and he plans to make prototypes available to consumers within the next five years.*


-- Tom


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool, I wonder how much it will cost....


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I will believe it when I see it. This sounds like the same promise I saw from a researcher who claimed to make a battery that ran on alcohol and would let us run our cell phones for two weeks without a charge. Read that article about 8 years ago and have not seen anything since.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

@Squashman, unfortunately that is so true....


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

That is thing is just what I need. I'm trying to get more environmentally friendly, and that could help. Solar panels just don't get enough electricity, but the Nantenna stuff could really improve it. I have a 80+ certified power supply (I wanted to get bronze) and CFLs all over the house! I'd love to buy that asap..


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sharma7 said:


> I'd love to buy that asap..


5 years for the prototypes so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And the efficiency of converting DC to AC is another issue, not just the effficiency of the solar cells.


----------



## itscolumn (Jun 12, 2011)

How does it look like?

No screenshots or what


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sharma7 said:


> That is thing is just what I need. I'm trying to get more environmentally friendly, and that could help. Solar panels just don't get enough electricity, but the Nantenna stuff could really improve it. I have a 80+ certified power supply (I wanted to get bronze) and CFLs all over the house! I'd love to buy that asap..


I'm skipping the CFL's. So far, I've replaced about 75% of my bulbs with LED's. They are hard to find, and I've had to convert many from 220 to 110 myself. But they are cleaner and use less power.


----------

